# Before and after



## LeeLee (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all,  I've been asked to sort out some before and after photos for my Slimming World group.  Here's the result...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2013)

What a transformation! You should be extremely proud of your achievement LeeLee!  So impressive!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow what a difference. You are amazing


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2013)

You should tell your story to Balance, I'm sure they would like to feature it


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You should tell your story to Balance, I'm sure they would like to feature it


Hmmm. Hadn't thought of that, might send them an email to see if they're interested in a good news story.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hmmm. Hadn't thought of that, might send them an email to see if they're interested in a good news story.



Do it! They featured a story about Carol/cazscot a while ago, and it's just the sort of inspirational story that ought to be publicised 

Carol's story can be found on the links in this post:


http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showpost.php?p=345615&postcount=8

balance@diabetes.org.uk


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Do it!



OK, email sent.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow well done fantastic achievement


----------



## lynne.s (Jun 29, 2013)

You look fantastic Leelee! Congratulations and well done!


----------



## rossie (Jul 2, 2013)

swit swooooooooooooooo.....ure an inspiration for me....


----------



## Copepod (Jul 2, 2013)

Truly, 2 pictures tell 2000 words


----------



## Guyfrombrum (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, only downside is that buying a new wardrobe of clothes is going to be expensive 

Well done, proud of you


----------



## delb t (Jul 2, 2013)

Lee lee you look fantastic- you must feel so much more energetic now-I.m amazed- well done you !


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks all, the charity shops are doing well out of me.  I've GiftAided all the fat clothes I've donated, and buy lots of stuff from them as well.


----------



## shambles (Jul 2, 2013)

You look amazing LeeLee 

SO good!!


----------



## SAM-TAN (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations LeeLee, I saw your post in my own thread and now reading through the forum a bit more I just saw this, so I have to say "well done" again, what a massive difference


----------



## KateR (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow you look great.


----------



## cazscot (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow you look fantastic, what an inspiration


----------



## Glo (Aug 31, 2013)

LeeLee what a transformation! How did you manage to stick to the diet, I have trouble just trying to cut down for one day.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 1, 2013)

I couldn't picture what the loss of so much weight might look like.

WOW !


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 1, 2013)

Glo said:


> LeeLee what a transformation! How did you manage to stick to the diet, I have trouble just trying to cut down for one day.


It wasn't cutting down on food, just changing what I was eating that did it.  With Slimming world (my heroes) you can eat as much as you want of whole groups of food (e.g. most fruit & veg, fat free dairy, lean meat, quorn, eggs and more) so I never had to go hungry.  It still took some effort and a bit of adapting to my taste and the limited carbs that suit my diabetes, but it wasn't as hard as it might have been.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh - so no sheer determination on your part to go with it, Lee Lee?  

Take the credit, you wholly deserve it !

Who would have thought that pixie lived inside the woman on the left?


----------



## Tony Walker (Sep 12, 2013)

*Awesome*

Truly Inspirational. You look Fabulous.


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, look at you! Fantastic achievement, a real inspiration


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow you look amazing! Well done leelee


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 13, 2013)

WOW!  Strong woman.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 13, 2013)

OMG absolutely amazing LeeLee -  can I ask how long it took ? 

You look great - you should be VERY proud of yourself !


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 13, 2013)

Timed it quite neatly - 6 stone in 60 weeks!  

The first 4 stone took 23 weeks, then the rate of loss slowed dramatically - presumably because I wasn't lugging around the weight of 56 tins of beans all day every day!


----------



## Hayth22 (Apr 25, 2015)

Omg lee lee you've done soooo well I've joined slimming world today I hope you don't mind me asking but how were your blood sugars when you started and through out ? X


----------

